# كنائس واديرة معلولة في سوريا.



## BLUE BLUE EYES (4 أكتوبر 2010)

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5914/slide4t.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/4319/slide5f.jpg
































يتبع


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (4 أكتوبر 2010)

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/7194/slide15p.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/9330/slide16.jpg



























يتبع


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (4 أكتوبر 2010)

يتبع


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (4 أكتوبر 2010)

للكل


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جدا للصور الجميله جداااااا*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل  جداااااااا يا بلو
انا زرت بعضهم خلال 
دخولي الاراضي السورية
مشكورة كتير


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (4 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا للصور الجميله جداااااا*​




ولك زميلي الف شكر لمرورك وتعليقك :16_14_20::16_14_20::16_14_20:


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (4 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  جداااااااا يا بلو
> انا زرت بعضهم خلال
> دخولي الاراضي السورية
> مشكورة كتير



عقبالي :t33::t33:

مشكور كليموا على مرورك وتعليقك:16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*صور جميلة اوي*

*وانا نفسي ازورهم ...*

*مشكور* 
​


----------



## Sibelle (4 أكتوبر 2010)

كلمة حلوة و غنوتين 
حلوووووووة يا بلدي

كتير كتير حلوين, ميرسي الك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اماكن جميله جدا
ثانكس blue blue eyes​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوووووووين جدا*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (17 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكركم اخوتي الاحباء على مروركم وتعليقاتكم حول الصور:36_3_11:

واعتذر لغيابي ولعدم الرد عليكم .

واحلى باقة ورد لاحلى اخوة وزملاء :ab4::ab4::ab4:


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

حلوووووووووووووووووووين اوووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (20 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> حلوووووووووووووووووووين اوووووووووووووووووووووى



مرورك أحلى :16_14_24:


----------



## sarkoo (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي عالصور الرائعة
معلولا ضيعتي وعنا بيت كتير حلو فيها والكل معزومين 
إتفضلو وشرفونا


----------

